# Vorher: Geforce 2 mx     Nacher: Quattro



## gfx-mix (27. Juni 2001)

Hi Leutz,

ist nen  fettes Board hier.

So nun zu der Grafikkarte
es gibt ein Tool das patcht eure Detonator Treiber und macht eure MX zu einer QUATTRO  sie hat dann mehr Befehlssätze usw. ist schneller bei CAD Anwendungen.

auf http://www.guru3d.com/rivatuner/download_soft.shtml Wenn ihr eure Karte "umwandeln" solltet ihr nen AKTIY KÜHLER benutzen da sie schneller heiss wird (bei mehr power ist das doch logisch oder?  )
:smoke:

cu GFX-MIX


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. Juni 2001)

argl.
lasst das bloss, toll die karte wird etwas schneller, aber die haltbarkeit verringert sich um sagen wir mal 60%
und 2. lass doch erstmal die leute so mit ihren computer umgehen, bei zu wenig erfahrung und so kann es ganz schän schwierigkeiten geben, außerdem verfällt die garantie.

ansonsten viel spass

(naja, muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht )

aber ansonsten find ich das nicht so toll, soetwas auf einem board zu posten, wo man hilfe sucht. wenn man da einen fehler macht, dann wars das mit der g-karte. (finger weg vom tweaken, die 10% mehr speed bringens doch wirklich nicht)


----------



## gfx-mix (28. Juni 2001)

*wow*

die garantier bleibt doch bestehen oder nicht?
du veränderst doch nichts an der hardware.

naja ich weis auch nicht was man da falsch machen kann.
du packst den detonator in den ordner vom patch
patchst ihn und installierst den gepatchten treiber dann


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Juni 2001)

hm, naja is unsachgemäße benutzung.. aber weiß nicht genau, schaue am besten mal in den garantie zettel


----------

